# Passer sous les fourches caudines



## pirulun

......de recourir ou non aux soins convoités pour peu qu'il passe à travers quelques fourches caudines, économiques et discursives.....


----------



## yserien

Horcas caudinas. En una de las batallas sostenidas por los soldados de la antigua Roma fueron derrotados por una tribu enemiga que les obligo a pasar desarmados y humillados entre dos filas de lanzas con la cabeza agachada, se les llamó horcas o yugo ; Caudius o Caiudium,ciudad cercana. Figurativamente se trata de imponer condiciones duras de negociación en cualquier tema. La traducción francesa esperate a algun nativo.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

> *Petites Ignorances de la Conversation *
> 
> *Fourches Caudines*
> 
> Cette expression doit son origine à un épisode des guerres sanglantes entre les Romains et les Samnites.
> Vers l'an de Rome 433, les Samnites, ayant été vaincus, demandèrent la paix. On la leur refusa. Irrités de ce refus, ils résolurent de mourir ou de se venger. Ils eurent recours à un stratagème pour attirer les Romains dans un chemin étroit, passant entre les rocs à pic des Apennins, couronné de forêts sombres et situé dans la Campanie, près de l'ancienne Caudium  	(ce lieu s'appelle aujourd'hui Valle Caudina ou Stretta di Arpaia).
> Dès que les Romains furent engagés dans ce défilé, les Samnites fermèrent les issues, et, occupant toutes les hauteurs,  	ils raillèrent l'armée romaine sur l'inutilité de ses efforts pour se livrer passage. Les Romains furent obligés de se rendre  	à discrétion et de passer sous le joug, sorte de gibet qu'on appelait Fourche.
> C'est en souvenir du lieu où les Romains éprouvèrent cet affront qu'on a dit que les Samnites les avaient fait passer sous les Fourches  	caudines, et que l'expression a pris place dans la langue pour caractériser toute concession onéreuse ou humiliante arrachée  	au vaincu. Le général obligé de faire une capitulation peu honorable, et le souverain qui accepte un traité honteux, passent  	sous les Fourches caudines.



Source


----------



## Marlluna

Hola!
No tenía ni idea de lo que significaba, pero me he informado: 

'Passer sous les fourches caudines' «subir une cuisante humiliation»
Les Fourches caudines (Furcae Caudinae) étaient un étroit défilé où les Romains essuyèrent des Samnites (tribus établies dans le Samnium-région montagneuse d'Italie centrale) une célèbre défaite (312 av.JC) et durent, en signe d'humiliation, passer tout en se tenant recourbé avec les mains ficelées dans le dos sous un joug formé de lances dressées par leurs ennemis.

Pero... ¿cómo lo traducirías al castellano?


----------



## josepbadalona

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batalla_de_las_Horcas_Caudinas

cuidado "horcas" ( la h no aparece en el enlace corto)


----------



## yserien

Hubo una brillante intervención sobre este mismo tema de nuestro compañero Marcoszorrilla en este mismo foro ; el caso es que no lo encuentro por parte alguna.


----------



## Marlluna

Gracias, Josepbadalona, siempre tan atenta...

En efecto, existe una traducción para el acontecimiento histórico, pero que yo sepa, aquí no utilizamos esa expresión, ¿o sí?

Ah! Y me he equivocado: es fourches Caudines? No sé cómo arreglarlo.


----------



## josepbadalona

En francés, sólo la gente muy culta lo usa... los profes o los periodistas... el "vulgum pecus", no sabe lo que significa


intenta modificar el título con la pestaña "edit" no sé si se puede o pregunta a las moderadoras, con lo simpáticas que son


----------



## Marlluna

Te hago caso por lo de la corrección.
En español, yo creo que eso no lo dirían ni los profes ni los periodistas. O sí?


----------



## mariange

Pues a mí se me ocurrió que podía ser equivalente a la expresión "Pasar / sufrir las de Caín". Pero después he averiguado en un diccionario de dichos que existe la expresión traducida al español, aunque te confieso que es la primera ve que la oigo.
Se dice exactamente:

*Pasar por (bajo) las horcas caudinas* 
Verse obligado a soportar una humillación o a hacer por la fuerza algo que no se desea. Su madre quería que se casara de blanco y, aunque a ella no le gustaba, al final tuvo que pasar por las horcas caudinas. El dicho hace referencia al episodio que tuvo lugar en el año 321 en la ciudad italiana de Caudio, en el camino entre Capua y Benevento, actual región de Campania. En esa zona habitaban los samnitas, que mantenían frecuentes enfrentamientos con los romanos. Tras uno de ellos, los romanos se comprometieron a firmar la paz a cambio de obtener paso libre por el estrecho desfiladero, denominado hoy de las Horcas Caudinas, que atraviesa los Apeninos.
 
Saludos.


----------



## josepbadalona

la nativa eres tú...

si no lo decís allí, ¿ por qué no serías tú pionera ? atrévete


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

No muy a menudo, es cierto, pero sí lo he encontrado ya en la prensa.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Marlluna

Mira, soy bastante reacia a usar un dicho que la gente no suele decir; pasar las de Caín me gusta, aunque no me parece que sea equivalente.
Gracias de todos modos!! Y lo que aprendemos, ¿eh?


----------



## josepbadalona

"pasar las de Caín" es "en voir de vertes et de pas mûres" es sufrir

passer sous les fourches Caudines es aceptar la derrota, casi humiliarse, no es igual

¿es por curiosidad o tienes contexto ?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Si Mar, danos la frase, a lo mejor con _yugo _se puede arreglar.

Y, Paquita, el _casi _sobra en tu frase. Me parece que se trata de una humillación total 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## josepbadalona

Cintia&Martine said:


> Si Mar, danos la frase, a lo mejor con _yugo _se puede arreglar.
> 
> Y, Paquita, el _casi _sobra en tu frase. Me parece que se trata de una humillación total
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
depende si pasas con la cabeza gacha o con cara de desafío....


----------



## Marlluna

Buenos días!

Vale, os doy la frase: "Et pourtant, s'il y a consensus sur la nécessité de faire passer les praticiens sous les fourches Caudines de la formation, les indications sur sa réalisation sont discrètes."

¿cómo lo veis?


----------



## josepbadalona

Lo veo con dos opciones, según lo que tienes que hacer:

- una traducción fiel que conserve la imagen de las horcas para expresar la obligación apremiante de formación a la que por lo visto no quieren someterse sino a regañadientes = el texto parece destinado a gente culta capaz de entenderla

-una traducción libre que recalque lo difícil que es conseguir que los "praticiens" (¿médicos?) acepten con entusiamo dicha formación por lo que hay que obligarlos = no necesitas ni horcas, ni yugo entonces ..


----------



## Montepinar

Por si sirve de algo: a mí sí me suena la expresión "horcas caudinas". No sé si es porque pertenezco a ese pequeño contexto (los profesores) que la usan.


----------



## yserien

Alguien dijo que esa frase no pertenecía al bagaje cultural popular y acertó plenamente.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Creo como Paquita (Josepbadalona) que hay que dejar la imagen en español. Tal como ya dije no es una expresión totalmente desconocida. 
Como mínimo, en francés la conocen todos los que llegaron al BAC. No veo por qué sería distinto en España (aunque no conozco los programas de historia aquí )

Pero si no te convences tienes, más corriente, la expresión: _pasar por el aro._

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## josepbadalona

Bingo, Martine, así unes las dos opciones
¡ Qué envidia me da tu cultura !


----------



## pejeman

Yo conocí ese episodio histórico en un libro de lectura de la primaria y no lo he olvidado. A veces lo menciono en relación a situaciones penosas o desafortunadas, pero muy pocas veces lo he escuchado o leído en México. Es que esos episodios no salen en las caricaturas japonesas ni gringas. 

Saludos.


----------



## Marlluna

¡Qué estudio más completo habéis hecho del tema! Os digo qué opino.

- En Francia la gente culta (o al menos que tenga el Bac) parece que por lo menos la ha oído o leído.
- En España no figura en nuestros libros de historia, así que lo dudo. A lo mejor algún profe de historia la conoce, pero no sé si mucha más gente.
- Para alguien que no supiera de qué va, pensaría que pasar por las horcas Caudinas no es nada bueno, aunque no pudiese precisar por qué.
- Creo que lo que propone Martine ("pasar por el aro") es lo más conveniente. No creo que con esa traducción traicione el texto de origen. Se entiende perfectamente y tiene un matiz muy interesante: el de doblegarse, rendirse a la voluntad ajena. Me quedo pues con esta opción. 

Muchas gracias a todos y especialmente a Martine.


----------



## kilpikone

De cualquier modo, la quieran usar o no, que conste que "caudines" en francés o "caudinas" en castellano no lleva mayúscula.


----------

